# Overclocking Intel Centrino



## inderbrar (Sep 29, 2005)

I bought a new acer notebook model Travelmate 4052, with Intel Pentium M 725 processor, 1.6 GHz, 400 FSB, 2MB L2 cache, 256 MB DDR with 852/855 Intel Chipset. The system is too slow, I tried many third party softwares to overclock FSB but couldn't resolve the issue, as with many softwares which provides the detailed system summary, it is showing 100 MHz FSB instead of 400 and multiplexer as 15.9x, please help me out how could I speed up my pc. It is quite new configuration but not working upto the mark. The bios has no option whatsoever to alter anything.


----------



## rcdraft (Sep 29, 2005)

I also have a similar new laptop , (HP w/ AMD64 Turion  @1.6mhz, 512mb, 80gig, dual layer multi-burner), what's going on is that the processor throttles down to conserve battery power. Mine will idle at 800mhz @ 133 mhz FSB and at lower voltage, when needed will kick up to full speed, 1.6ghz. Because of this I can't o/c my laptop, so I say o/c the desktop and be happy with the laptop.


----------



## Karamas (Sep 29, 2005)

It is best not to oc laptops.. they over heat to easily, and i dont thnk you guyz want to burn out your laptops even if they are slower.


----------



## inderbrar (Sep 30, 2005)

I have checked my details which are
Intel Centrino 1.6GHz
BUS speed - 100MHz
Form Factor - None
Stepping - 6
L1 Cache-32 KB
L2 Cache - 2048 KB
HT Tech - Not Supported
EXT Clock - 100 MHz
Motherboard - Acer
Chipset 852/855 GME
BIOS - Acer V 1.70 release date -1/3/2005


----------



## turbopsi (Sep 30, 2005)

You can't overclock laptops. 

They have enough heating problems running stock..

But if you insist, go ahead and burn it up.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 1, 2005)

Dangerous to overclock laptops - they already struggle enough at stock speeds. Don't know why you would want to overclock a laptop anyway, they aren't built for performance/gaming.


----------



## inderbrar (Oct 2, 2005)

*It is underwarranty*

My notebook is under warranty, and I am just anxious that why my DDR1 333MHz x 2 = 512 are running at @166 MHz instead of 333 and why my processor is locked with 100MHz Bus speed with multiplier of 16 = 1600 MHz (Intel Pentium M 725 processor) shouldn't it be 400 MHz bus speed as mentioned by manufactors as its features. What will happen if I somehow I manage to get the multiplier to be 4 and FSB to 400 MHz then also it will be = 1600 MHz, then what will happen whether it will speed up my notebook or not. Same is the case of RAM which should be running at 333 instead of 166


----------



## ChAce (Oct 2, 2005)

Centrino's don't really have any overheating problems and you _could_ OC them. But it's still not wise to do so. I have a centrino laptop myself and its fan is actually off 90% of the time (running stock though).


----------



## turbopsi (Oct 2, 2005)

inderbrar said:
			
		

> My notebook is under warranty, and I am just anxious that why my DDR1 333MHz x 2 = 512 are running at @166 MHz instead of 333 and why my processor is locked with 100MHz Bus speed with multiplier of 16 = 1600 MHz (Intel Pentium M 725 processor) shouldn't it be 400 MHz bus speed as mentioned by manufactors as its features. What will happen if I somehow I manage to get the multiplier to be 4 and FSB to 400 MHz then also it will be = 1600 MHz, then what will happen whether it will speed up my notebook or not. Same is the case of RAM which should be running at 333 instead of 166



Jesus christ, how many people ask this question. 166mhz IS 333mhz DDR. DDR stands for double data rate. It's BUS speed is 166, but it's effective speed is 333mhz. 

What is 166 x 2? 333... do the math. 

Am I gonna have to write a guide?  

And intel quadpumps their FSB, they advertise it at 400, 533, and 800, but it's really only 100,133, and 200.


----------



## AMDCam (Oct 2, 2005)

Well you guys, your opinion isn't the end-all be-all of opinions. I've overclocked my Compaq R3000 pretty dang high, from 2.0ghz to around 2.25ghz (from 3200+ to 3500+), and that crappy GeForce MX440 Go from 250mhz (core and ram) to 450 (core and ram), which is huge. So no, laptops don't struggle on overclocking, I mean they've got MOBILE processors, which are supposed to stay cool, plus the processor is constantly aired out because it's less than a half inch away from outside air, and it's got a fan blowing directly on to it. So between a Laptop and desktop, laptops clock much better with stock cooling. Plus, whoever said "why? laptops aren't built for performance/gaming" has obviously never heard of XPS or Area 51 laptops, which are built for gaming. And saying that is like asking why Nvidia built a 7800GTX Go, or ATI built X800 series cards for laptops. I mean this is a shot in the dark here, but I'm almost sure some people use laptops to game, or else Nvidia and ATI would be out of business building such good cards for laptops. So Inderbrar, use Systool I think, or something else to overclock it, it'll be stable at much faster speed. But also, I hate Centrino's because they've got Intel processors, and I just don't have confidence in Intel when it could barely compete with AMD speed-wise, while the clocks were so much higher, and now that they've converted to AMD-lowclocks, it's just wierd.


----------



## turbopsi (Oct 2, 2005)

Everyone knows that laptops have inferior cooling capabilities, their heatsinks have nowhere near the surface area as desktop heatsinks do. 

They have a lot less fresh air coming in as well, reguardless to what you say. 

I wouldn't advise someone to overclock their laptop, they will most likely destroy it in a short while.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> Plus, whoever said "why? laptops aren't built for performance/gaming" has obviously never heard of XPS or Area 51 laptops, which are built for gaming. And saying that is like asking why Nvidia built a 7800GTX Go, or ATI built X800 series cards for laptops. I mean this is a shot in the dark here, but I'm almost sure some people use laptops to game, or else Nvidia and ATI would be out of business building such good cards for laptops.



I wasn'y meaning to stereotype ALL laptops, but actually, not many people do use laptops for serious gaming - if you want gaming you would spend the same amount of money on buying a much better desktop which actually can play most modern games. Cards like the X800 will suck the power from a laptop battery amazingly. Hardly anyone actually has a decent graphics card in their laptops. Most come with some crap intel extreme graphics chip. Plus, mobile processors aren't supposed to run cool - they are designed to run at high temperatures, otherwise you end up with the fan always being on full, draining the battery.


----------



## DaH-RaT (Sep 10, 2006)

i dont know, i have a completely modded DELL precision|M70 , supposed to have a Quadro1400 in it 1gb DDR2 Pentium M centrino 1.8ghz.

what the specs are now
Centrino 1.8ghz (Oced to 2.4ghz)
7800 GTX go (please keep this card stock if you want to be stable)
2gb DDR2 (dunno what brand my extra stick was i got a nice deal on it)

problems i have had are overheating problems due to the 7800 GTX go being directly next to the Processor, i can play just about any game without it overheating, but on some games it will blue screen on you. so i underclocked it to 2.3ghz , havent had a problem since, of course i always play it inside an air conditioned area. if im outside its msn and mirc.

People need to keep in mind when you OC a laptop you cant play it outside in the Sahara Desert. and i hope you wouldnt even if it wasnt OCed. Just because its Mobile doesnt mean its different from your desktop, i surely wouldnt put my Rig in a non ACed room and boot up Oblivion.

but in my honest opinion buying a centrino 2.0ghz and throwing a good 400 mhz wont hurt you much. The Centrino Core Can really handle more than most Processors on the Laptop market. the situation you might run into is the Ocing them is hard. some people fail, some dont. but i would say my Laptop lifespan now woulf be about 4 years only because i have a 1.8ghz at 2.3ghz, so upping a 2.0 to 2.3-2.4 really wont make a difference in lifespan on a centrino core.

PS: just read above me, the M70 has a good lithium Battery on it , supposed to get about 4.5 hours, now i get about 3 hours , but to me it fits my needs without it effecting me, 3 hours is long enough to play Counter strike source (without a wall adapter). i got this laptop to go with my Show-off Gaming rig (FX-57-4gb corsair XMS pro-7800GTX SLI-ASUS gaming Deluxe Mobo-Raptors 74 Mirrored) but this way i dont have to lug around 4 grand $$ to a lan party., i can just pick up a laptop and go. i suggest if anyone is going to oc a laptop try the precision|M70.


----------



## trog100 (Sep 11, 2006)

the pentium M is a good chip.. clock for clock they beat an amd 64 chip.. cant clock mine cos nothing recognizes the chipset.. i would raise the stock 1.73 gig speed if i could..

i have clocked my 6600 go to utra speeds thow with no problems..  it boosted the 2005 score from 2700-ish to 3350 or so.. 

and the fan never comes on till the machine gets loaded and its cooler then than when its not loaded.. he he

it does burn my bloody leg when its doing bugger all thow.. and the fan is noisy when it does come on.. the temps go up high.. the fan comes on and down they go pretty quick..

the heat dont seem to bother it.. if my desktop bits felt that hot i would panic.. he he

trog

ps.. my laptop is a real laptop not a desktop replacement for lan parties like the rats machine..


----------



## DaH-RaT (Sep 11, 2006)

i guess my laptop is make believe lol


----------



## trog100 (Sep 11, 2006)

kind of.. he he.. i mean slimline portable notebook.. yours is a big heavy luggable desktop replacement type.. bit big for the lap and never really intended to go on one.. he he

mine u yours is a "real" gaming machine mine is only a pretend one of those.. he he

trog


----------



## DaH-RaT (Sep 14, 2006)

i guess 6 pounds is alot. lol your thinking i have an xps, mine is modded... my laptop is basically not found anywhere.

its the only laptop with a 15.4 slim thinned notebook but has the power of the bulkies, and that sir, is what i was aiming to create.

i understand your side of assumption though after reading the specs since the only notebooks with that performance are the 17" heavy landmine lappies.


----------



## trog100 (Sep 15, 2006)

my mistake.. your specs did make me think (assume) u had a landmine type.. he he

trog


----------



## DaH-RaT (Sep 15, 2006)

Yea i get that alot dont worry  , but like i said , its a Dell Precision|M70 modified alot thats what i wanted to go for,  since i was really dissapointed no laptop companies made a 14.1 or a 15.4 with todays performance, so i think its just a money maker for ppl to be forced to buy those humungous 10-12 pound laptops. dont get me wrong those ar enice and really great, but from my work involved on the M70, the heatsink design really works great and handles the 7800 GTX Go as any 12 pounder would imho.... and i just found out yesterday it wasnt my processor overheating my laptop.. it was the 7800 GTX Go oced still when i thought i underclocked it, so i installed NiBiTor and fixed it, now  its ok and i oced my processor back to 2.4 (2.39) ghz( stock speed is 1.8ghz).  no problems so far, and its been oced for a year and a half now  ( in general tampered with the cpu area oced for that long --Varied from 2.2 to 2.4--) and also as the fans and temp were mentioned earlier yes it can get quite hot on the leg, but it only turns on when im overloading since laptops are always verifying constantly what voltage the cpu should be on by determining how much performance your using i think, right? 

PS: NiBiTor 2.9a : http://download.freewarefiles.com/files/NiBiTor.v2.9a.zip ( Nividia Bios Editor )     TrogdooooooorrrrRRR!!!!!1!1!1


----------



## T4BOO* (Feb 14, 2007)

trog100 said:


> i have clocked my 6600 go to utra speeds thow with no problems..  it boosted the 2005 score from 2700-ish to 3350 or so..




Hi, Id like to know the default a new speeds u oc'd your vga pls


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2007)

AMDCam said:


> Well you guys, your opinion isn't the end-all be-all of opinions. I've overclocked my Compaq R3000 pretty dang high, from 2.0ghz to around 2.25ghz (from 3200+ to 3500+), and that crappy GeForce MX440 Go from 250mhz (core and ram) to 450 (core and ram), which is huge. So no, laptops don't struggle on overclocking, I mean they've got MOBILE processors, which are supposed to stay cool, plus the processor is constantly aired out because it's less than a half inch away from outside air, and it's got a fan blowing directly on to it. So between a Laptop and desktop, laptops clock much better with stock cooling. Plus, whoever said "why? laptops aren't built for performance/gaming" has obviously never heard of XPS or Area 51 laptops, which are built for gaming. And saying that is like asking why Nvidia built a 7800GTX Go, or ATI built X800 series cards for laptops. I mean this is a shot in the dark here, but I'm almost sure some people use laptops to game, or else Nvidia and ATI would be out of business building such good cards for laptops. So Inderbrar, use Systool I think, or something else to overclock it, it'll be stable at much faster speed. But also, I hate Centrino's because they've got Intel processors, and I just don't have confidence in Intel when it could barely compete with AMD speed-wise, while the clocks were so much higher, and now that they've converted to AMD-lowclocks, it's just wierd.



well on the same socket under stock cooling i have a 3000+ running 2.5ghz and a ti4200 running from 250/513 to 340/605 laptops do *NOT* oc higher than a desktop machine even on stock cooling. Laptops are not designed to be oc'd for a reason and that is a combo of heat and battery life. oh and the *2* machines you listed are not what his guy has so obviously not all laptops are made to play games just a few niche brands. Now im not saying you cant oc a laptop in fact i have seen many go quite high but it is not safe and most programs are not going to let you do it anyway.

on a happier not DDR333=166mhz FSB400=100mhz i assume you read that from cpuz


----------



## DaH-RaT (Feb 16, 2007)

By the way if anyone has a precision m70 my friend now made a full on guide to ocing the processor (pin mod) and replacing the vid card with the 7800 GTX version at www.laptoplogic.com (click on guide)

i did it a long time ago before the guide was up, but its precisely correct, and works great
till this day and its been about 1 year  now.

http://www.laptoplogic.com/resources/index.php?type_id=2


----------



## curt (Feb 18, 2007)

*hey*

might be an odd qustion but had any one heared of a centrino working in a desktop board if tryed 2 so far no luck hehe got a 1.5gh centrino cpu for free wonderin if i can use it at all 
i know the cpu is a good one  
i took care ov the extra pin but if it needed to run wich i doubt thats mean lol i have a trick to put them back kinda 

had to fix 4 pins on a celiron 2.5gh socket 478 once that was a pain got it thow


----------



## Scavar (Feb 18, 2007)

DaH-RaT said:


> Yea i get that alot dont worry  , but like i said , its a Dell Precision|M70 modified alot thats what i wanted to go for,  since i was really dissapointed no laptop companies made a 14.1 or a 15.4 with todays performance, so i think its just a money maker for ppl to be forced to buy those humungous 10-12 pound laptops. dont get me wrong those ar enice and really great, but from my work involved on the M70, the heatsink design really works great and handles the 7800 GTX Go as any 12 pounder would imho.... and i just found out yesterday it wasnt my processor overheating my laptop.. it was the 7800 GTX Go oced still when i thought i underclocked it, so i installed NiBiTor and fixed it, now  its ok and i oced my processor back to 2.4 (2.39) ghz( stock speed is 1.8ghz).  no problems so far, and its been oced for a year and a half now  ( in general tampered with the cpu area oced for that long --Varied from 2.2 to 2.4--) and also as the fans and temp were mentioned earlier yes it can get quite hot on the leg, but it only turns on when im overloading since laptops are always verifying constantly what voltage the cpu should be on by determining how much performance your using i think, right?
> 
> PS: NiBiTor 2.9a : http://download.freewarefiles.com/files/NiBiTor.v2.9a.zip ( Nividia Bios Editor )     TrogdooooooorrrrRRR!!!!!1!1!1





Just wanted to link you to a nice little company.

http://www.powernotebooks.com/ They have some really nice 14" and 15" laptops, good deals, good warranty, wonderful customer service. They'll even call you to verify orders and stuff. Really nice group.


PS I personally have this one http://www.powernotebooks.com/configure.php?special=379, or will have it anyways. Getting it for school, but figured it can do what its told well enough.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2007)

curt said:


> might be an odd qustion but had any one heared of a centrino working in a desktop board if tryed 2 so far no luck hehe got a 1.5gh centrino cpu for free wonderin if i can use it at all
> i know the cpu is a good one
> i took care ov the extra pin but if it needed to run wich i doubt thats mean lol i have a trick to put them back kinda
> 
> had to fix 4 pins on a celiron 2.5gh socket 478 once that was a pain got it thow



buy a s479 to s478 converter just search google for one


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 19, 2007)

inderbrar said:


> I bought a new acer notebook model Travelmate 4052, with Intel Pentium M 725 processor, 1.6 GHz, 400 FSB, 2MB L2 cache, 256 MB DDR with 852/855 Intel Chipset. The system is too slow, I tried many third party softwares to overclock FSB but couldn't resolve the issue, as with many softwares which provides the detailed system summary, it is showing 100 MHz FSB instead of 400 and multiplexer as 15.9x, please help me out how could I speed up my pc. It is quite new configuration but not working upto the mark. The bios has no option whatsoever to alter anything.



Programs I used: systool, clockgen, cpufsb (ps cpufsb takes a while to configure. Hope tat you haven't used all these tools.... ps if you haven't got it already get Notebook hardware control


----------

